# Salt Creek



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Caught this today early AM








probably went something like this...c'mon baby let's go find you a home, oh wait I have to poop


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey, cut 'em some slack. It was early in the morning. Don't want to break your routine! Congrats, that is awesome. Beautiful frog.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?niemaa
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Mark, I love your sense of humor. Only you could capture this moment and preserve it forever. Perhaps this frog was making a politcal statement on your need to photograph it while transporting. Next time try and photograph the frog reading a little tiny newspaper while it's pooping.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

5 different indentifiable plants in that picture.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

...someone got a new camera! Nice shot.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice shots Mark! I hope you gave her some privacy after capturing her in such a vulnerable state.. Careful, you might make her gun shy and we wouldn't want the little lady to get clogged up! 😄


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Even at the risk of further damaging the reputation of us Florida froggers....







Tad-Turd combo


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

randommind said:


> Even at the risk of further damaging the reputation of us Florida froggers....


It has nothing to do with us Florida froggers - it's strictly a personal problem. I guess you could say that you and Mark bring it out of them. 

My frogs keep their reproductive and waste systems separate. They're just better trained...right?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I tell you, I finally took my Salt Creeks out of QT (a big bin with paper towel, leaf litter and a large brom) and found tads in every axle. haha. crazy prolific.


----------

